# Rusting floor corkers?



## Milwood (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anyone had any problems with their floor corkers rusting? I usually rinse my corks in K-Meta before inserting in to the bottles. Yesterday I was bottling a small batch and I noticed that tiny particles of rust were getting into the bottles. Luckily I noticed this pretty quick. I took apart my Portugese floor corker and noticed that the insides were rusted pretty bad and the paint was flaking off. I wonder if anyone else has had this problem and if anyone using the Italian models has had this problem. My corker works like a champ and I can sand and re-paint but I'm wondering if the finish on the Italian models is more durable. Any thoughts?


----------



## AlFulchino (Mar 20, 2010)

i left some k meta in a pan for a couple of days when i forgot some items that i was sterilizing...when i went back to the items..the pan was coated in a surface rust....it came right off...thats my anecdotal evidence


----------



## grapeman (Mar 21, 2010)

Be sure to wipe down the corker the best you can after corking. Yes they do rust and corrode- even the higher end ones can. You can apply a light coating of mineral oil once in a while and wipe it off with a clean rag. If you can get yours apart and reassembled, do it and coat it well after getting all the rust off you can. Even a Ferrari (pun intended) needs a tune-up to keep running smoothly.


----------



## ArdenS (Mar 21, 2010)

That's also a good reason to rinse your vinator well to keep the spring and ball valves from rusting.

Arden


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2010)

Kmeta will do this fast if left on metal surface for eve short periods of time, wipe it all down good afterwards like appleman said!


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 21, 2010)

My Buon Vino Bottle Filler blew the top right off along with the bearings from not rinsing it well after cleaning it with kmeta.


----------



## Milwood (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks Everyone. I didn't realize that the K-Meta that I was soaking the corks in would rust the corker that quick. I'll just sand it down and re-paint it and be sure to be much more careful in the future to wipe it down and dry it after using it.


----------



## smurfe (Mar 22, 2010)

Yup, here to. I havehad corrosion issues with all the above mentioned items. I have the Italian corker.


----------



## Waldo (Mar 22, 2010)

A lot of the problem is that around and under the jawsthey are not painted when new and that is a potential problem area. I loaned mine to a friend once and he left it outside in the rain for 2 days and it rusted up around andunder the jaws. I had to sand itdown and repaint it. Do you reckon I will ever let him borrow it again ???


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 4, 2010)

I am just now reading this... after noticing that the screw on my buon vino bottle filler is rusting. I am sure it was the k-meta but what an expensive lesson - is it really ruined? :-(


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 4, 2010)

My BV bottle filler came with that screw rusted. However I did ruin my filler by running k meta through it when cleaning and not flushing it with plain water afterwards.


----------



## Waldo (Jun 5, 2010)

Come on.Somebody else......Stand Up And Testify !!!!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 5, 2010)

Waldo said:


> Come on.Somebody else......Stand Up And Testify !!!!










Alright Waldo, I'll go again..LOL. As a follow up to my BV filler being trashed by leaving K-meta in it, it is an awesome filler. I ran out and bought another one immediately. I would not be without it in my arsenal of wine making tools. Just remember if you are using K-meta for sanitizing anything with metal it is very corrosive and you need to rinse it off.


----------



## Bert (Jun 5, 2010)

Even Stainless Steel will corrode from K-Meta...Be sure to rinse it off well after using......


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 5, 2010)

Any ideas on how to test my filler to make sure the rusted screw is not contaminating while I bottle? It looks structurally okay, except for the obviously rusted screw.


----------



## xanxer82 (Jun 5, 2010)

Maybe idophor would be better to sanitize that type of equipment. That's what the vinyard owner I know uses. He's got one of those 6 bottle fillers. And all the huge stainless tanks.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 5, 2010)

I think that's a good idea too - I started out homebrewing before I learned how to make wine and I always used either a light bleach solution (carefully rinsed with hot water afterwards) or idophor. It might color the tubing a bit but I bet it's not as corrosive. I hope this filler isn't ruined... :-(


----------



## grapeman (Jun 6, 2010)

I don't have it in front of me right now, but if I recall correctly, the screw you are talking about doesn't ever touch the wine. Other than rusted looks I don't think it will bother the wine.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 6, 2010)

Appleman is correct on that.


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jun 6, 2010)

Yay! I will run some water through it and make sure it's not damaged in any other way before I bottle. Thanks, guys.


----------



## NY257121 (Jun 8, 2010)

HAD SAME PROBLEM NOW I GAS THE CORKS. I TAKE VERY HOT WATER IN POT ADD COUPLE SPOONS OF META SEAL POT BEEN DOING IT AFEW OF YEARS NOW


----------

